# autotrail habitation door accidentally locks itself



## Sundance55 (Mar 17, 2010)

We have a 2011 autotrail navajo and on several occasions the habitation door has locked itself for no reason when we close it from outside. Luckily we had a set of keys on us or we would have been locked out. Has anyone else experienced this and if so is there anything we can do to stop this happening again?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We have just bought a Navajo - and we are having problems working the locking system out - it seems so complicated - have only just found out how to get in the habitation door - must be doing something wrong musn't we?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, we have a 2011 Apache 700 which I presume has the same locking mechanism as yours. We found the system took a bit of getting use to as well. From memory ours locked itself once, but the main problem seemed it not locking from inside when you pressed the button on the dash. Our dealer was very good and tested it and of course there was no problem.

After using the M/H on a few more occasions it transpired that with the M/H been brand new we were not shutting the habitation door fully. You had to give it a really good bang. 

Now the door has bedded in we have had no more problems with it.

Hope this helps

Regards

Nidge


----------



## merfy (Mar 12, 2009)

*aUTOTRAIL SELF-LOCKING HABITATION DOOR*

As an owner of a 2011 Chieftain we too suffer from random self-locking. Now having no confidence, I keep a spare key outside the van. There are always little places to keep a key when sited.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: aUTOTRAIL SELF-LOCKING HABITATION DOOR*



merfy said:


> .......I keep a spare key outside the van. There are always little places to keep a key when sited.


Thanks merfy, I haven't thought about that idea since the 60s.

I'm going to fix a spare key box underside this winter. I intend to start driving longer distances next Spring and key security was a niggle.


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

*autotrail habitation door locking*

I hope I am not stating the obvious, but as I don't see it mentioned I will continue!
We had a 56 plate autotrail and found the whole thing would lock itself at times, until we discovered why and I have to put this the way it happened.
1. At night we would press the key fob and that locked the drivers, passengers and habitation door.
2. In the morning press the fob and all three doors are open. Exit van through habitation door and close the door and within a few minutes the whole van would lock itself.
3. Solution was to go out of the habitation door and immediately open either the passenger (nearest) or drivers door.

It all worked on the same principle as my car, which if you unlock and then don't open the door, simply locks itself again. Our autotrail obviously didn't count the habitation door as a door - it had to be either of the front doors.

Don't know if this helps or if your problem is totally unrelated.

Regards, Maggie


----------

